# بعض الرموز الكهربائية المستخدمة في مجال التبريد والتكييف



## JEBRIL (8 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم
ارفق لكم اخوتي ملف به بعض المصطلحات الكهربائية المستحدمة بمجال التبريد والتكييف.
Jebril


----------



## مهندس تكييف (10 مارس 2006)

نرجو المزيد وشكرا لك


----------



## air_con (10 مارس 2006)

_شكرا لك أخي الكريم على كل ما تبذله في هذا المنتدى جزاك الله خيرا_


----------



## مصطفي هاشم الشيخ (13 مارس 2006)

مشكور اوي بس ياريت يكون في حاجات اكتر شوية


----------



## مصطفي هاشم الشيخ (13 مارس 2006)

وياريت يكون في شرح في الدوائر الكهربائية شوية


----------



## خالد ليبيا (21 يونيو 2006)

شكرا اخى ارجو المزيد


----------



## hatemaliy (28 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله اخى الفاضل / جبريل 
وفى انتظار المزيد وزادك الله من علمه ووسع عليك من رزقه الوافر 
والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

حاتم غلاب


----------



## nassernasa (2 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## سارة عبدالله (17 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا لك ونريد المزيد


----------



## amr fathy (18 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## المسـلم الباسل (22 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## المهندس الكويتي (25 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## احمد نصار (25 ديسمبر 2006)

بعد ازن المهندسين

شرح الدائرة الكهربية لمكيف شباك ومكيف اسبلت

وشكراا


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (25 ديسمبر 2006)

الى الامام يا اعضاء المنتدى


----------



## sica_1 (27 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## م.نهيل (27 فبراير 2007)

مشكوووووووور على الرموز


----------



## محمد مصطفى محمود (1 مارس 2007)

ارجو شرح مبسط لدائرة كهربية لمكيف شباك وا اسبليت


----------



## هشام77 (2 مارس 2007)

merci pour tous


----------



## محمد زعبي (14 مارس 2007)

مشكور جدااااااا


----------



## يتيم المشاعر (14 مارس 2007)

نرجو المزيد وشكرا لك


----------



## sokar2010 (14 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اخزانى المهندسين تحية طيبة وبعد 
ارجو من سيادتكم ان تفيدونى فى مجال التبريد والتكيف 
فانا اريد ان ادخل هذا العالم 
اريد ان اتعلم هذه الصناعة فانا احبها جدا جدا جدا 
بالله عليكم اذا كان لدى اى احد منكم اى موضوع يساعدنى للتعرف على هذا الموضوع فيساعدنى 
وشكرا لسيادتكم 
م/ مصطفى محمد سكر


----------



## omar1 (21 مارس 2007)

شكرا لك أخي الكريم على كل ما تبذله في هذا المنتدى جزاك الله خيرا
omar1الله ولي التوفيق


----------



## عبد الوموى (7 أبريل 2007)

جميل جدا بس 
فين الصور


----------



## hamaj_1968 (7 أبريل 2007)

لقد قمت بتنزيلها و اشكرك عليها هذة المصطلحات التي نحن بحاجة لها


----------



## omar1 (7 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله اخوك omar1


----------



## imms (9 أبريل 2007)

فين ياعم التسجيل عيزين نشارك


----------



## احمد عصمت محمود (9 أبريل 2007)

شكرا وجزاك الله كل خير ونتمنى المزيد 

 احمد عصمت محمود


----------



## محمد مصطفى محمود (10 أبريل 2007)

*yam_yy22************

ما هو رمز الامبير الفعلى هل هو rlaاو lra ارجو الرد 
وشكرا مقدما


----------



## محمد مصطفى محمود (10 أبريل 2007)

شكرا يا اخى على هذة المعلومات القيمة


----------



## ياسر ادم (11 أبريل 2007)

الله يجزيك كل خير ودائما معطاءا


----------



## حازم نجم (11 أبريل 2007)

شكرا على ما قدمت وياريت تزيدنا من الرموز العامة بالمخططات


----------



## mottohotto (24 مايو 2007)

يا جماعه الشرح مهما يكن لا بد من الآحتكاك المباشر بالتكييف


----------



## سيد 132 (26 يونيو 2007)

مشكووررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## mohamed55555 (22 يوليو 2007)

شكرا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد مصطفى محمود (27 يوليو 2007)

شكرا:55: على هذة المعلومات القيمة


----------



## cooline (29 يوليو 2007)

thnkesssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## kla$h (20 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م.سعد نجم (23 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور يا أخى


----------



## حسين ثامر242006 (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*تحية طيبة*

شكرا لك وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## عمرالمعاضيدي (26 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على المصطلحات
وجزاك الله خير
....................................


----------



## زيد بن حارثة (29 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا اخى شكرا اخى


----------



## فراس1975 (29 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرااا اخي العزيز


----------



## محمد عبد الرزاق ح (29 يناير 2008)

الملف لا يحمل ؟؟؟؟


----------



## هانى فوزى (29 يناير 2008)

مشكوووووووورين اخوانى فى الله على المجهووووووووووود الراائع الذى بذلتموووه من اجل الموقع الجميل بتاعنا


----------



## m7md3shor (22 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فتىالبراري (26 يونيو 2008)

شكرا اخي وجزاك الله خير


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (28 يونيو 2008)

شكرا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عبدالله رمضان (28 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا وثبت على الحق خطاكم


----------



## اوسكار العراق (10 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور وبارك الله لك اخي العزيز


----------



## m_mahmoud (7 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## m_mahmoud (7 نوفمبر 2008)

الله يبارك فيك
ديما فيكم بفخر


----------



## lion net (30 نوفمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

جزاك الله خير يا جبريل:55:


----------



## اوسكار العراق (8 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله لك في اعمالك


----------



## برنس العرب (8 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور يا غالي


----------



## إبن رشد (28 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور على الملف


----------



## A HASSAN (7 مارس 2011)

Thank you


----------



## eng - mahmoud (7 مارس 2011)

موضوع رائع واليكم

الرموز الفنية لمخططات هندسة التكييف والتبريد 

http://www.qariya.com/a_c/ac_symbols.htm
​


----------



## ASHRAF100 (13 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## ASHRAF100 (13 يناير 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## JEBRIL (7 فبراير 2012)

قريبا المزيد إن شاء الله


----------



## علاء المشني (8 فبراير 2012)

تسلم يا ورده


----------



## hassanre (8 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير 
مطلوب الدعاء لإخواننا في سوريه عسى الله أن يفرج عنهم وعن جميع المؤمنين
آمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــين
أخوكم حسان


----------



## ramysaid (9 فبراير 2012)

الله ينور


----------



## nofal (9 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## رائد حمامرة (22 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## JEBRIL (1 مارس 2013)

وبالله التوفيق


----------



## محمد العطفي (3 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## AHMEDSWADI (5 أبريل 2013)

ملف رائع اسكنك الله فسيح جناته


----------



## ماجد الجنابي (15 يوليو 2013)

عاشت ايدك وتسلم


----------



## JEBRIL (27 يوليو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي اطلاعكم علي الموضوع
تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق جميعا ان شاء الله
وبالله التوفيق


----------



## abdelsalamn (21 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## drmady (22 أغسطس 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------

